# My hands hurt....



## Lynusann (Jul 11, 2015)

I just trimmed and planed 200 soap bars, and wrapped 100 bath bombs. I would happily never touch a planer again for a VERY long time, but at least I didn't trim a fingertip in the process! 

I still have to label more than half of everything though before I go to bed *sigh*:???: The quilt show up in Idaho I was invited to sell at, this is the first half of the order going up there, and my cousin happens to be in town tomorrow so I can send it back with him (score! free shipping!!!).

On one hand, I'm pretty stinkin' impressed with myself, on the other hand, I'm kind of in panic mode right now. I have 2 1/2 weeks to prepare signage to send to my mother who's going to be overseeing the booth at the quilt show, and I have absolutely no idea where to start. 

Any suggestions on absolute necessities that I should send her for signage would be much appreciated


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jul 11, 2015)

"HANDMADE SOAP" banner in twelve inch letters 
Kidding . Actually, not really.  Make sure people can see what you have from a distance. Then maybe have a sign about your process, another one about why use handmade vs commercial soap, and another one screaming handmade soap! People interested in soap will be drawn by the word soap.  
Are you sending sniffer bars? Maybe a small index card that says Smell Me on it to invite people to pick the bar up and smell. Then they're hooked!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ohhhh Lynn, that's the part of selling soap that I could easily live without! All that stuff that needs to be done before selling, the cleaning up, the stamping, the wrapping, the labeling. Ugh! I know what you mean about sore hands. I've tried to figure out ways to make things easier, but I really haven't had much success. Why do you need to plane all of your soaps? Is there a way to get around that? I recently started beveling my soaps, but that just adds an extra step, what was I thinking? So I may give that up, I'm still thinking about it. I like the way it looks, but I don't need the extra work. 

As for signage, yes people like to see prices on everything, they don't like to have to ask. One thing that I've had success with are little "suggestion" signs. I use a small block of wood, drill a small hole and insert a piece of wire. I curl the other end into a spiral, and insert a piece of card stock, in colors that go with my branding. On the card stock, I print suggestions like, "Great thank you gift. Perfect hostess gift. Great teacher's gift. Wonderful stocking stuffer." I know some of those are seasonal, but you could use whatever's appropriate, like "Pamper your favorite quilter!"  I often hear people say things like, "Oh yeah, that would be a good teacher's gift." or "Oh yeah, I still need some stocking stuffers."  So they really do notice, and I think the signs result in sales. I have some that are shaped like stars, some flowers, and they kind of float above the soaps, and look kind of cute. Sorry, but I don't have any pics of them, but I'm sure you get the idea. And of course, don't forget business cards so folks will know how to get in touch with you to order more! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 11, 2015)

What part of Idaho is the show in?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 11, 2015)

Lynn, not sure what planer you use, I use the Coeur D'Alene one, which produces perfect little soap curls when you plane.  If yours does too, you may want to sell those for guest usage.  Here's a post from a great soaper, I think her little baggies are beautiful and she says they sell well:  

https://ypedersen.wordpress.com/2015/01/13/guest-soap/


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 11, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Ohhhh Lynn, that's the part of selling soap that I could easily live without! All that stuff that needs to be done before selling, the cleaning up, the stamping, the wrapping, the labeling. Ugh! I know what you mean about sore hands. I've tried to figure out ways to make things easier, but I really haven't had much success. Why do you need to plane all of your soaps? Is there a way to get around that? I recently started beveling my soaps, but that just adds an extra step, what was I thinking? So I may give that up, I'm still thinking about it. I like the way it looks, but I don't need the extra work.
> 
> As for signage, yes people like to see prices on everything, they don't like to have to ask. One thing that I've had success with are little "suggestion" signs. I use a small block of wood, drill a small hole and insert a piece of wire. I curl the other end into a spiral, and insert a piece of card stock, in colors that go with my branding. On the card stock, I print suggestions like, "Great thank you gift. Perfect hostess gift. Great teacher's gift. Wonderful stocking stuffer." I know some of those are seasonal, but you could use whatever's appropriate, like "Pamper your favorite quilter!"  I often hear people say things like, "Oh yeah, that would be a good teacher's gift." or "Oh yeah, I still need some stocking stuffers."  So they really do notice, and I think the signs result in sales. I have some that are shaped like stars, some flowers, and they kind of float above the soaps, and look kind of cute. Sorry, but I don't have any pics of them, but I'm sure you get the idea. And of course, don't forget business cards so folks will know how to get in touch with you to order more! Good luck to you!!!



Thank you for that suggestion! I'm going to make little wood blocks now with signs! I have a family member that welds so maybe I can get him to weld me something cool to put up. 



Obsidian said:


> What part of Idaho is the show in?



It's either Boise or Meridian but I'm honestly not sure. Next time I call my mother I'll ask her. 



not_ally said:


> Lynn, not sure what planer you use, I use the Coeur D'Alene one, which produces perfect little soap curls when you plane.  If yours does too, you may want to sell those for guest usage.  Here's a post from a great soaper, I think her little baggies are beautiful and she says they sell well:
> 
> https://ypedersen.wordpress.com/2015/01/13/guest-soap/



I have a cheapo planer from eBay but it works amazingly well. I hadn't thought about selling guest soaps, that's such a cool idea! 

I suppose saying that I planed ALL 200 of those soaps wasn't the most accurate. I planed anything that was super bumpy (probably about half that) and beveled the rest. The little planer I use allows me to bevel corners as well. Man, I'll tell you what though, I had forgotten how good some of my long cured soaps smell! As soon as I cleaned and trimmed up most of them they were suddenly strong smelling again. I was pretty excited about that! 

If I get it transferred from my phone, I'll have to post a photo of everything that got sent today. I was up until 3am wrapping and labeling everything


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 25, 2015)

I got my butt kicked today working on signage but it's done! Everything was cut with my new KNK Zing cutter and I'm proud of how they turned out! It was a lot of work though assembling everything and layering it all. Somewhere I have a picture of all the stuff I shipped out in boxes and getting prepped...I'll have to go find it.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 25, 2015)

Those are adorable little signs...and are those little sniffer boxes?


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you. The little boxes are actually likely going to be giveaways for people that make purchases) not sure yet) but they are well sealed with the acetate film on top so you can't smell the soap. They were specifically made (and sized) for my goat's milk Strawberry chocolate hand truffles. The rest of my soaps are only wrapped with a cigar band so they're easily sniff able at the moment.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 25, 2015)

That's not a terrible idea though to make sniffer boxes for each of the soaps I make. I hated making those boxes though in all honesty....


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 1, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> I got my butt kicked today working on signage but it's done! Everything was cut with my new KNK Zing cutter and I'm proud of how they turned out! It was a lot of work though assembling everything and layering it all. Somewhere I have a picture of all the stuff I shipped out in boxes and getting prepped...I'll have to go find it.



Wow, I love your signs! They look so much prettier than mine. That Zing cutter was worth it. I hope the signs work as well for you as they do for me. :grin:


----------

